# Furry based video and computer games?



## hypr (Jan 16, 2007)

They are out there, what would you say would be a good Furry based video or computer game?

I would say Whiplash... its humor is crude and you control a rabbit and a hyperactive weasel.

Or Over the Hedge, very different from the movie but fun and entertaining to play.


----------



## ADF (Jan 16, 2007)

I prefer my games to treat the user like a adult, sure kiddy games have furries but it just isn't to my taste. With that said here are a few off the top of my head...

Wizardry 8 will drive you up the wall with its difficulty and repetition; but it lets you play a few furry races such as draconians (dragon/human hybrid), felines, wolfs and some weird furry race called mook. The game is fun but as said gets hard really fast, there are a wide variety of races in this game and it has a marvel twist which makes it amusing.

The Elder Scrolls series has a lizard and cat race, though the latest sequel kind of dumbed them down to a humanoid look to reduce development time. The game is pretty good but in order to appeal to a wider audience they are becoming more action orientated than roleplay, good or bad depending on your tastes. It is a good wholesome action RPG if you can run the game so I recommend it.

Might and Magic 8 lets you have a dragon in your team, they are seriously overpowered but cannot wear equipment other than jewellery. Two of the factions you can join are dragon hunters and the dragons themselves; a look into their backgrounds show that the hunters are the invaders who took over a castle previously owned by wizards who lived along dragons. Makes it all the more satisfying to ride into battle on the dragons back raining down fire breath and spells on the defenceless hunters below  It is a fun game to get into but the graphics are ass if that bothers you.

Hmm... not much to mention are there? If I remember a few others I will post them.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jan 16, 2007)

Ratchet and Clank and Sly Cooper! 

R&C features a cute cuddly furry Lombax, some type of alien. :3

Sly Cooper features a svelte and sexy raccoon thief!


----------



## hypr (Jan 16, 2007)

Hehe and we all like racoon thiefs hehe, even Final Fantasy 12 has some good looking scalies in it. and weird rabbits with oversized tails....


----------



## Horrorshow (Jan 16, 2007)

Star Foooox?


----------



## DavidN (Jan 16, 2007)

Albion - Not strictly furry-themed all the way through, but has an islandful of cat-people where you spend a lot of time near the beginning. As it happens, this cutscene happens fairly near the start of the game: http://www.audiotexturat.de/mediac/400_0/media/DIR_22101/albion_screen003.jpg (as I played it at about 14 it was probably instrumental to me now finding myself on these forums.)

Inherit the Earth - Sometimes described as one of the furriest games ever. The intro is fantastic - not sure about the game, though.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jan 16, 2007)

Horrorshow said:
			
		

> Star Foooox?



He has yet to redeem himself after Star Fox Assault, he must not be mentioned. :3


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 17, 2007)

Wouldn't a better title be "Anthro animal based video and computer games?"


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Jan 17, 2007)

I'd mention Altered Beast, but the PS2 'update' was an abomination the likes of which must never be seen again on this earth.


----------



## Option7 (Jan 17, 2007)

ADF said:
			
		

> Wizardry 8



I despise that game with a passion...

Anyway, the only furry game I really know of is Fur Fighters :


----------



## ADF (Jan 17, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> I despise that game with a passion...
> 
> Anyway, the only furry game I really know of is Fur Fighters :


What was it that got to you?

The never ending battles that always leave you exhausted only to get into another fight when you try to rest?

The lack of direction coupled with a crappy journal to leed the way?

The silly marvel like bad guys and plot?

The one sided balance that leave some classes overpowered while others falling behind?

Or perhaps just the general theme of the game


----------



## Cozmo (Jan 17, 2007)

.


----------



## psion (Jan 17, 2007)

How would you define a "furry" video game?  Made for the furry audience or featuring a fuzzy character?


----------



## DavidN (Jan 17, 2007)

Featuring (predominantly) anthropomorphic characters, I think.


----------



## gust (Jan 17, 2007)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Ratchet and Clank and Sly Cooper!
> 
> R&C features a cute cuddly furry Lombax, some type of alien. :3
> 
> Sly Cooper features a svelte and sexy raccoon thief!



seconded!


----------



## Horrorshow (Jan 17, 2007)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Horrorshow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which is why you don't mention /that/ game.
SNES ftw. 
Still pretty good to me. ;D


----------



## psion (Jan 18, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> Featuring (predominantly) anthropomorphic characters, I think.



Okay then.
- The Elder Scrolls series with their well-written Khajit and Argon races, my favorite quests in Morrowind had to be the Romance series.
- Ratchet: Deadlocked.Â Â This game in the series in particular because as a character, Ratchet has more or less grown up into the hero he wanted to be (or at least is a few cuts about Quark.)
Edit: Jazz Jackrabbit for the PC, the first video game ever you could call "furry" and a total blast to play.  Even at three feet, Jazz can still pwn Ratchet, Sly, and Fox McCloud


----------



## Option7 (Jan 18, 2007)

ADF said:
			
		

> What was it that got to you?



It wasn't the themes or anything that I didn't like, it was the general feel of the game. The movement sucked, the fighting sucked, and you levelled up too slowly so by the time you got to some interesting enemies they just kill you...

That was my experience.


----------



## badkittyamy (Jan 18, 2007)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> Wouldn't a better title be "Anthro animal based video and computer games?"


----------



## Kee Fox (Jan 19, 2007)

There are a bunch of MMO-type games out there that feature furries as playable characters. Everquest II has the Ratonga, Iksar, and Kerra. Horizons had a Feline race and allowed you to play as a dragon. Vanguard Has anthropomorphic foxes, wolves, and felines.


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Jan 19, 2007)

Champions of Norrath: Return to Arms on the PS2 also had both a feline and a reptilian race, come to think of it, but male only. Which makes me question the viability of their species.


----------



## Rouge2 (Jan 19, 2007)

Animal Crossing for both GCN and DS.  You play as a human, but the majority of the villagers are furries.


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 20, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> Animal Crossing for both GCN and DS.  You play as a human, but the majority of the villagers are furries.



No, they are animals who display anthro traits. Furry does not = anthro animal with human traits.


----------



## psion (Jan 21, 2007)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> Rouge2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anthromorphism:  The process of applying human traits to non-human creatures or objects.
Furry:  Does not compute, too many varying definitions.

How can you tell anyway?  The chacter models look worse the Harvest Moon.


----------



## BloodRedFox (Feb 15, 2007)

Hmmmmm, lets see:

-Star Fox- Yes, the older games were the best but personally I thought that Command for the DS was a nice return to form for the series. To be honest, I like every Star Fox game, even Assault! But still, I just love Star Fox mostly because of the fact that the original Star Fox on SNES was what really got me into gaming.

-Ratchet and Clank- Great series from Insomniac Games, the people who developed the first 3 Spyro the Dragon games. Each game features a storyline that combines humor with some serious moments, but the best parts are the platforming and all of the awesome upgradable weapons you can get from game to game!

-Spyro the Dragon- Dragons may not be furry, but the games do feature some furry characters. The first 3 games on the PlayStation by Insomniac were definetly the best.

-Crash Bandicoot- Not so "mature," but the earlier games for PlayStation by Naughty Dog were pretty fun platformers!

-Rayman: Raving Rabbids- The latest game in the Rayman series. It could count as "furry" since the game features a species of rabbits called "rabbids" which are absolutly crazy, but in a funny way.

-Sonic the Hedgehog- Sure some of his recent games may have been as fun as the older games but Sonic Rush for the DS was pretty awesome and I have high hopes for Sonic and the Secrets Rings for Wii.

Conker's Bad Fur Day- Definetly a "mature game," both in terms of content and rating. This game is a mature platformer developed by Rare near the end of the N64's life span. The game had you playing as Conker, a red squirell (sorry if I misspelled that), and you go through a series of "levels," each with something uniqe to it (one is horror themed, while another is war themed, and another is a parody of The Matrix). The game definetly earns it "M" rating as the game could best be called "South Park meets Loony Toons" as it contains strong swearing (except f*** is the only word that's mainly edited), "Mortal Kombat like" blood and gore, and sexual innuendo.

That's all I'll say for now, but there are some other fun games too like the Donkey Kong series, Banjo-Kazooie and the sequal Banjo-Tooie.


----------



## Mezerian (Mar 10, 2007)

There's an upcoming MMORPG named earth eternal that has furry appeal to it.
http://www.eartheternal.com for anyone who wants to take a squiz.

It seems like a good idea to have an mmo with all playable races as anthropomorphic characters, However I've seen some the proposed character models and they're not as stylish as I could've hoped... Kinda like oompa loompas.

Ahh well. still an interesting thing to think about.


----------



## psu3doreal (Mar 18, 2007)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> Rouge2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um... Actually, that's EXACTLY the definition... They're bipedal animals. That should count. 

Anyway, I'm surprised no one's mentioned Bloody Roar, probably the only halfway-serious furry-type game out there. The story might not be _good_, but atleast it takes itself seriously, with characters that are actually trying to live their lives(I'm only referring to Primal Fury, the GCN version, because that's the best one  ). And the character models are smexy :3


----------



## NinjaFox (Mar 18, 2007)

Furcadia is one. It IS kinda old, but if you like MMORPG kinds of games, its worth tryin out.


----------



## blackdragoon (Mar 18, 2007)

yes bloody roar primal fury is the best one out there. and yes they are smexxy on that game >.>

but i got another game that just came out not to long ago that has anthro species in it although i wouldn't actually call it a furry game. it's called Rogue Galaxy and it has from what i have seen so far atleast 4 different anthro species in it, 3 of which join your party later on in the game. the ones i have seen are an anthro dino species (very small in height), an anthro pitbull species (very large and muscular in size), and an anthro shark species. the first 2 of those actually join your crew in game. the sharks do not. the fourth one i have no idea what it is but his name is symon and he looks like a mole or something (can't quite tell cuz of all the clothing he wears) 

here are some screenshots of the game:
http://www.rpgamer.com/games/other/ps2/rogalaxy/rogalaxyss.html


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 18, 2007)

wolfire.com/lugaru.html


----------



## Jekkal (Mar 24, 2007)

Already said for me, but these games are so awesome it must be said again.

*Spyro the Dragon* - I'd consider Dragons furry enough for our tastes, and even if you don't, Hunter, Elora, and Bianca in the sequels certainly fit the bill. The original series is a fine set of platformers.

*Ratchet and Clank* - It's got the cutest alien you'll ever come across short of tribbles. The giant weapons and plenty of THOOM help too!

*Sly Cooper* - What I would consider the defining furry game. Anthro everything, awesome character design, and graphics fresh from a slick cartoon - How much more do you need?


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 25, 2007)

Noone has mentioned *Oblivion* or *Morrowind* due to the Khajiit (feline) and Argonian (lizard/scalie) races?


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 26, 2007)

mrchris said:
			
		

> Noone has mentioned *Oblivion* or *Morrowind* due to the Khajiit (feline) and Argonian (lizard/scalie) races?



I'm pretty sure someone did, in fact, mention the "Elder Scrolls" series, which Morrowind and Oblivion are part of.  The full series goes like so:

The Elder Scrolls
The Elder Scrolls II:  Daggerfall
The Elder Scrolls III:  Morrowind
The Elder Scrolls IV:  Oblivion


----------



## Kathera lockharte (Mar 26, 2007)

well theres chrono cross, they have furries, linx is a human/cat hybrid, and Jak has Daxter, a cute little ottsel, and Star Fox has a cast of 100% Furry Characters, even sonic has human characters, namely Dr. Robotnik, though they did change it to the japanese name of egg man, I can rhyme off a huge list of furry games, but that would take too much time.


----------



## Rouge2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Don't forget Crono Trigger on the SNES, it has a Frog on it.


----------



## nekollx (Mar 27, 2007)

City of Heroes/Villains lets you make a fury, and well jsut about anything else under the sun...with SUPER POWERS


----------



## Esplender (Mar 28, 2007)

This thread just reminded me that I have torrents of "Tail Concerto" and "Klonoa: Door To Phantomile" up on torrentspy.


----------



## BrutusCroc (Mar 28, 2007)

More specifically for me, Star Fox Dinosaur Planet... unfortunately I don't permanently own a GameCube.  Command is pretty good and I do have that one.


----------



## sgolem (Mar 29, 2007)

I've only played the first 3 (the third very briefly) but The Breath of Fire series has some anthropomorphic characters.


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 29, 2007)

OH YEAH, LET'S JST ALL IGNORE THE GAME WITH NINJA RABBITS AND WOLFS FOR MAIN CHARACTERS AND KUNG-FU SHIT AND JUNK. IGNORE ALL THAT AND LETS TALK ABOUT GAMES THAT HAVE LIKE HALF AN ANTHRO IN THEM AND GOSH ALL OVER IT.

No seriously, Lugaru is freakin' awesome. Try it.


----------



## Myoti (Mar 29, 2007)

> -Star Fox- Yes, the older games were the best but personally I thought that Command for the DS was a nice return to form for the series. To be honest, I like every Star Fox game, even Assault! But still, I just love Star Fox mostly because of the fact that the original Star Fox on SNES was what really got me into gaming.


Ditto. And Assault really was a fun game; short perhaps (and a few voices issues, maybe?), but overall it was at least good for a rental.



> yes bloody roar primal fury is the best one out there. and yes they are smexxy on that game >.>


This, on the other hand, had a lot of potential, but the gameplay felt a bit too simplistic and repetitive. It does do well for being 'furry,' if you'd like to say, but as a fighting game they could have done so much more with it.



That 'Lugaru' seems a bit interesting. It looks almost like it's being set to move too quickly (judging by the videos), but it the style may have potential; perhaps I'll check it later. o.o


----------



## Kathera lockharte (Mar 29, 2007)

I have another one, elder scrolls, Oblivion, there is one furry race, and one scaily race, I have played it today, but don't have the game, I can't remember what they are called, I was at a cyber cafe when I play.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 31, 2007)

Monster can beat Bloody Roar. And the Bloody Roar the 2nd is basically the one with the best system. Primal Fury did fix 4's errors, but it wasn't up to the 2nd.

Neopets is furry. XP

Digimon is furry. 

Non-niche games in the PS2 library like Legend of Kay, Ruff Trigger, Shining Force EXA, Shining Force NEO, Shining Tears, the upcoming Shining Wind, and the like are good examples. That's why I suggest every furry get a PS2. XDDDD


----------



## AcidWolf (Apr 3, 2007)

From the top of my head, I'm sure some of these have already been mentionned though:

Inherit the Earth
Starfox series
Brutal: Paws of Fury
Conker series
Sly Cooper series
Legend of Kay
Ruff Trigger
Final Fantasy Tactics Advance
Trevor McFur
Blinx series
Albion
Second Life
Furcadia
Captain Claw
Battletoads (arcade version)
The Sims (mods)
Unreal Tournament 2004 (mods)
FEDA series
Shining series
Black and White series
Bloody Roar series
Breath of Fire series
Elder Scrolls series
Golden Axe 3


----------



## Refleximage (Apr 4, 2007)

There was a game that I bout for like $10.Â Â Don't remember where but I was in the Kings Quest phase of life, and this was one of those "pick up items and use them to solve riddles" games.Â Â It had an anthro fox as a main character, you had two guys following you around, and the story ended with you discovering that there were humans beings on the planet at a broken dam, but they were all dead.Â Â It was set in medeval times.Â Â Can't remember it for the life of me, but I think that falls into this category.Â Â Now I'm going to go find it on google.

EDIT:  Also forgot to mention SAM & MAX Hit the Road!


----------



## Blackwing Dragon (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh f*ck yes I loved Sly XD...rwar.
Ratchet was pretty sexy too! Those two need more porn ;-D.

Anyway, what about that odd furry porno fighting game that has sprites and shit circulate the net?


----------



## DavidN (Apr 4, 2007)

Refleximage said:
			
		

> It had an anthro fox as a main character, you had two guys following you around, and the story ended with you discovering that there were humans beings on the planet



Has to be Inherit the Earth - I have to actually find and play that at some point.


----------



## tabansi (Apr 4, 2007)

There is also a game from the baldurs gate:dark alliance type gaming called something like Champions:Weapons to Arm..? Champions:Return to Arms or something of a sort for PS2

It wasnt all furry but you could be a tiger, lion, black leopard, cheetah, lynx ect.


----------



## DemonKnight (Apr 4, 2007)

http://dracten.hlgaming.com/news.php
BAM, there you go. It's a mod for the Source engine I believe. Though I'm kinda confused because the Unreal engine editor is mentioned somewhere.


----------



## Shokuji (Apr 14, 2007)

Maybe...: http://www.us.playstation.com/NeopetsPetpetAdventures/

Though I never played it.


----------



## psion (Apr 14, 2007)

There's rumored to be a game based off of the Extinctioners series by Shawntae Howard.  Whether or not the game is real remains to be seen as the company doing the developing is largely unproven.


----------



## Hakumei Ookami (Apr 16, 2007)

Horrorshow said:
			
		

> Star Foooox?



Yus.

His latest games may be a little shoddy, but I'll never forget Starwing and Lylat Wars - all we need now is something to bring back that feel on the Wii.

Anyway, the only games that you could generally describe as "furry" which I like are:


Starfox games ^^
Conker's BFD ^^
Sonic games ^^
Animal Crossing!
Banjo-kazooie
Donkey Kong games, I suppose
Erm... Super Monkey Ball?
Legend of Zelda - Twilight Princess counts in a way, because Link is a shape-shifting wolf, so that's in my list...
... (is finding it hard to find more games)
Erm... yeah, after going through my entire games collection, that's all I came up with.  Most of my games aren't very furry


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 17, 2007)

DemonKnight said:
			
		

> http://dracten.hlgaming.com/news.php
> BAM, there you go. It's a mod for the Source engine I believe. Though I'm kinda confused because the Unreal engine editor is mentioned somewhere.



After digging around a bit, and registering on their forums, and waiting a week, and finally getting ahold of someone to approve my account, I can tell you that while it was originally planned for Half-Life 2, they've switched their focus to Unreal Tournament 3.

However, the project is currently suffering from a deficit of interest and activity.  Spread the word, see if you can get 'em some more traffic.


----------



## Kathera lockharte (May 1, 2007)

Cima said:
			
		

> From the top of my head, I'm sure some of these have already been mentionned though:
> 
> Inherit the Earth
> Starfox series
> ...


what about Neopets the darkest faerie, I have that and its definatly a furry game.


----------



## Lucedo (Jul 19, 2007)

I like the following furry games:

Sly Cooper Series (Carmelita Fox is HOT!!!)
Sonic the Hedgehog (the old Genesis ones)
Star Fox Series

There may be others, but I heard a bad anthro game called Wally Bear and the NO! Gang. I first heard of it from the Angry Video Game Nerd. Here is the video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVS0Uks4ZUw


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 23, 2007)

Lucedo said:
			
		

> I like the following furry games:
> 
> Sly Cooper Series (Carmelita Fox is HOT!!!)
> Sonic the Hedgehog (the old Genesis ones)
> ...



Omg Carmelita.. in the second game (I think the second) when you had to take pictures of her in captivity... I was being like paparazzi and snapping pics like mad.. This was like two years ago too..

Man when I think back I used to play a lot of furry games.. and I loved them too.


----------



## Rentard (Jul 23, 2007)

[align=center]*[size=large]D//X

*POINTS TO SIGNATUREEEE*[/size]*[/align]


----------



## Jimp (Jul 24, 2007)

Kathera lockharte said:
			
		

> I have another one, elder scrolls, Oblivion, there is one furry race, and one scaily race, I have played it today, but don't have the game, I can't remember what they are called, I was at a cyber cafe when I play.



khajit - furry cat race
Argonian - lizard race
those games are good - cept' oblivion requires you to have a hella system.
I modded a bunny race for Morrowind III


----------



## chronoteeth (Jul 25, 2007)

ADF said:
			
		

> I prefer my games to treat the user like a adult, sure kiddy games have furries but it just isn't to my taste. With that said here are a few off the top of my head...
> 
> Wizardry 8 will drive you up the wall with its difficulty and repetition; but it lets you play a few furry races such as draconians (dragon/human hybrid), felines, wolfs and some weird furry race called mook. The game is fun but as said gets hard really fast, there are a wide variety of races in this game and it has a marvel twist which makes it amusing.
> 
> ...



I think they look more like animals than before really. Besides, it's nice to finally wear some shoes.


----------



## lilEmber (Jul 27, 2007)

Dog of Bay, on X-Play they even said in the review that it was anthro and said only furries would like it, sadly its only for japan, mrawr...it looks great too!


----------



## rocksteady (Jul 28, 2007)

I only need to say 2 games.

Altered Beast - the classic that can't be beat.
MONSTER - The pest furry fighter on PC.


----------



## Lucedo (Aug 20, 2007)

There is a old video game for the Commodore 64 that I never heard until I saw a video about it. This game is called "Monty on the Run." It is only released in Europe. Here is a video from  a "Games Yanks Can't Wank" series:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3f_d0CXroyI

Info about this game:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monty_on_the_Run


----------



## psion (Aug 20, 2007)

Ruff Trigger for the PS2, starring a canine (breed indeterminant) bounty hunter who fights vaguely similar to Ratchet but different enough to warrant his own attention.


----------



## Kajet (Aug 20, 2007)

Lemme think, off the top of my head I can name

Brutal: Paws of fury
(yeah is is in fact) Battletoads, Battletoads & Double Dragon and finally Battletoads in Battlemaniacs
(Modded) Unreal Tournament 2004 (http://skincity.beyondunreal.com/ http://www.levels4you.com/ http://unrealtournament2004.filefront.com/ mostly female feline models though)
Fur Fighters
Dark Stalkers 3 (fighting game, Just a werewolf, cat-girl, and a bee)
(Again modded) Quake 3 (http://www.cleanerwolf.de/ male wolves for Quakes 2 & 3 female wolf for Q2 and a nude mouse for Q3, but i don't really recommend her for obvious reasons)
(kinda) Black & white series, you get a giant furry familiar I guess you'd call it
Earthworm Jim
Smash Brothers?
Pocky & Rocky? I mean Rocky is a raccoon...
(almost forgot due to only playing a translated rom) FEDA Emblem of justice, it's like Old shining force games, only for SNES
Boulder Dash EX
Captain Claw

I'm sure there's more, they're just not coming to mind ATM, other than that I suggest looking at mods/models for any PC games you already have


----------



## darkcobalt86 (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm surprised no ones said Paper Mario yet X3 plenty of anthro/furries in there. Let's see... Ty the Tasmanian Tiger (though I don't recommend it), PK: Out of Shadows (about Donald Ducks super hero alter ego), Rampage (a classic), Frogger (HAH!), Oddworld: Stranger's Wrath (Get it! Play it!), Blinx: Timesweeper (once again HAH!), and some other crap X3


----------



## BlackWolfie (Aug 22, 2007)

*cough* http://www.antilia-game.com/ *cough*


surprised this one hasn't come up yet...just _check out_ the characters


----------



## kitetsu (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm pessimistic about this game's mechanics when i found out that the developer says that characters with 2 different battle proficiencies are ridiculous.

That and i think those characters look boring.


----------



## BlackWolfie (Aug 22, 2007)

kitetsu said:
			
		

> That and i think those characters look boring.



look boring?...have you seen the rest of the artwork for the game, i think they look awesome and the game engine that's being put together for it is pretty nice too.


----------



## kitetsu (Aug 22, 2007)

BlackWolfie said:
			
		

> look boring?...have you seen the rest of the artwork for the game, i think they look awesome and the game engine that's being put together for it is pretty nice too.



Yes, i had a look at the gallery before it went kaput. I was expecting the gallery to be the same quality as the character profile pictures, but i found out that some of the pictures are underwhelming. Especially that one picture where, IIRC, a vulpine fencer is doing the typical fencing stance, only the end of his rapier is stuck on an anthropomorphic goat's chest, and the goat, wearing a loincloth for no reason, is just standing there doing a pose more similar to a person who just saw the ugliest child ever seen.

What i find extremely boring about the profile pictures is NOT the quality, but the way their clothes look. This is because i usually wish for every RPG character to look like a set of commissions done by Hyung Tae Kim or Tetsuya Nomura. Unfortunately, it seems that i have to rely on asian developers if i ever want to see those kinds of characters, and i have very little hope of seeing character designs of the same caliber in games like Antillia. In other words: I have ridiculously high standards about character designs.

So, sorry to burst your bubble, but i still find the character concepts to be very boring.


----------



## BlackWolfie (Aug 22, 2007)

No bubble has been burst my friend, Its all a matter of opinion and its now obvious why you don't like them that much.


----------



## Lucedo (Aug 22, 2007)

Stop that!


----------



## Zero_Point (Aug 22, 2007)

BlackWolfie said:
			
		

> *cough* http://www.antilia-game.com/ *cough*
> 
> 
> surprised this one hasn't come up yet...just _check out_ the characters




Doesn't contain an awful lot of info about the game, especially regarding technology and gameplay. "High-quality random number generation"? Yay. I'm sure the random numbers in this game are SO much better than any random number I've ever seen before!


----------



## Kajet (Aug 22, 2007)

Antilia might be good, but from the looks of it, it's so early in development it'll be a few years before anyone can find out, hope they don't stray too far from the artwork with their character models


----------



## darkcobalt86 (Aug 23, 2007)

Waggaworld I guess is a furry based game, although they are made up type animals X3 Theres 3 main sections of the site. One for the card game, one for a videogame, and one for an MMO

http://www.waggaworld.com


----------



## Seratuhl (Aug 23, 2007)

What about Turok?

Though the singleplayer mode only allows you to play as a human, the multiplayer modes allow you to play as the following anthropomorphic species:

Entrails- Your hulking, anthro-lizard creature

Fireborne- Like the Entrails, but they have a cool, fire immunity bonus.

Mantid Drone- Your basic, Anthro-hive mantis.

Mantid Soldier- Like the Mantid Drone, only tougher.


----------



## theg90 (Sep 6, 2007)

I think I saw some cat/dog creatures in Jade Empire.
I think that we should make a furry game here...


----------



## JeffLeigh (Sep 16, 2007)

Zero_Point said:
			
		

> BlackWolfie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We have a new website up, including forums, a development blog, and work-in-progress screenshots.

Here are a few screenshots of Antilia released last week:

http://www.antilia-game.com/data/blog/Screen2.jpg
http://www.antilia-game.com/data/blog/Screen3.jpg

As the game is indeed early in development, we are very interested in getting everyone's feedback.


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 16, 2007)

theg90 said:
			
		

> I think I saw some cat/dog creatures in Jade Empire.



The Forest Spirits?
Animal Demons?


----------



## karatzue (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't know if this has been mentioned yet, but Blinx 2 is an ok game.  You can customize your Cat (Can make it look like a fox) and well...control time.


----------



## Nidonemo (Sep 19, 2007)

Okami is a good candidate, you do play as the sun goddess who happens to be a Wolf. Each of the other gods and goddesses are animals. There's a hidden Sparrow village, which references to the old Japanese folktale "The Tongue-cut Sparrow". There's a team of Dogs that protect the orbs of virtue (I believe, can't remember, haven't played it in a while).

But what I'd love would be to find a good online game, no fees, free download, and you can create your own furry character, change the looks and everything. Must have Canines!!! PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF DOG HAVE A FUR TONE MODIFIER! I WANNA BE BLUE DAMNS IT!


----------



## Deronic (Sep 19, 2007)

Anybody ever play Tail Concerto before?


----------



## Nidonemo (Sep 19, 2007)

Deronic said:
			
		

> Anybody ever play Tail Concerto before?



What kind of game is it like? Did you enjoy it?


----------



## Deronic (Sep 19, 2007)

Nidonemo said:
			
		

> Deronic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wikipedia can explain what it is about... and youtube has videos with all the good scenes out of the game :3 looks like a good game, I'm considering buying the game if I come across it, it is a ps1 game...

Well that is 1 furry game, and another furry game I want to find find sooner or later for computer is Yaminabe Aries - Tail Tale 
hentai game, the video on youtube for it shows a bunch of cute kitties =^_^=


----------



## Lucedo (Nov 6, 2007)

Recently on the Virtual Console, a Japan-only game for the Sega Genesis came out. It is called Alien Storm. You play as an anthropomorphic eagle. This game is crazy because the stages are short and you had to fight boss after boss.


----------



## chronoteeth (Nov 7, 2007)

Anyone know any furry good DS games?


----------



## AlexX (Nov 7, 2007)

Animal Crossing: Wild World is the only one that comes to mind, although you'll only really like that if you like games such as Harvest Moon.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 8, 2008)

I saw a TurboGrafx-16 title on the Wii's Virtual Console the other day called "Dragon's Curse", turns out to be an 8-bit title (and known by varying names depending on which version/localization you're playing) with furry tendencies.  Main premise is that the hero, after defeating an evil dragon, is cursed and turned into a fire-breathing lizard himself.  Ridding the curse involves slaying a number of other evil dragons, each time being tansformed into a different animal (with different abilities).

At one point, where the hero is turned into a hawk, Mom thought it was hilarious that he's still able to sword-fight ... and in midair, too.


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (Jan 11, 2008)

MONSTER is a pc furry fighting. it's free and has online play. I hope for a console release in the future.




who rembers brutal paws of fury?


----------



## sgolem (Jan 11, 2008)

chronoteeth said:
			
		

> Anyone know any furry good DS games?


How about Starfox?


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jan 12, 2008)

Zack & Wiki I guess, your crew is a bunch of rabbits. Also Klonoa and... I dunno if Megaman X counts since they're all robots but they're still kinda cute


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jan 14, 2008)

someone should make a furry first person shooter. that would be awesome


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 14, 2008)

sgolem said:
			
		

> chronoteeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He said good :wink:


----------



## Jd1680a (Jan 15, 2008)

hypr said:
			
		

> They are out there, what would you say would be a good Furry based video or computer game?
> 
> I would say Whiplash... its humor is crude and you control a rabbit and a hyperactive weasel.
> 
> Or Over the Hedge, very different from the movie but fun and entertaining to play.



You might want to try Sam and Max episodes.  All episodes can be downloaded on steam.  The main characters you play is an anthromorphic dog and your side kick is a rabbit.  Episode 4 of the last season can be downloaded for free at steam right now.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 15, 2008)

Perfect World is a free MMORPG from CHINA (not South Korea) which is actually decent than most MMORPGs. You don't grind. Races/classes are balanced and have various builds. The world is actually vast and well... a fresh breath from typical RPG settings.

Oh and yeah - Beast race. Unlike the Human and Wing races, the Beast have a specific class for male and female - the male being the tank warriors while the female being the pet tamers. Males are anthro and are muscular (save for the panda who is more fluffy) while the females are your anime-esque ears+tails combo.


----------



## Thorne (Jan 16, 2008)

lessee, theres the sims and sims 2
animal crossing,
second life,
busby... ew
world of warcraft (tauren race, shapeshifting class)


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jan 17, 2008)

Thorne said:
			
		

> busby... ew



Hey the first game was actually good, it's every one after that sucked ass


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Jan 18, 2008)

WOLFIE DA FOX said:
			
		

> MONSTER is a pc furry fighting. it's free and has online play. I hope for a console release in the future.



Doubtful, seeing as it was fan-made. It'd need to be a huge success before a publisher becomes interested, as happened with the Melty Blood games.



			
				WOLFIE DA FOX said:
			
		

> who rembers brutal paws of fury?



Just barely. SNES, one of them was a rabbit guy, tried for a dark gritty feel, that the one?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 18, 2008)

I'd rather see MONSTER get furnished first.


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Jan 18, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> I'd rather see MONSTER get furnished first.



And re-upholstered too.


----------



## Animefur (Jan 23, 2008)

Favorite furry/ kemonomimi  chars.

Sam Showdown 2-  Cham Cham
Breath of fire series - tons
Darkstalkers/Vampire Savior- Felicia,Jon Talbain, Q-bee
Marvel vs Capcom2 - Son Son
Mimics/ Mogs/ bunny girls - Final Fantasy Tactics series
Mithra(cat girls) -Final Fantasy XI
Tail concerto-all
Mischief Makers- LunarWolf
Shining Force- Lots
Conker Bad Fur Day 
Earthworm Jim
Killer Instinct- Sabrewulf


There we go. A good Start/resource , anyway ^_^


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jan 23, 2008)

I thought Lunar was a hyena


----------



## Animefur (Jan 23, 2008)

Hybrid Project Alpha said:
			
		

> I thought Lunar was a hyena









i dunno, I remember he had a very excentric sounding voice actor...I may have just figured he was a wolf as he was grey and named "Lunar".

Either way, grats for challenging on a hardly known game!


----------



## Nalerenn (Jan 23, 2008)

Not sure if it counts, but Persona 3 has Koromaru as a member of your party. Unfortunately, you don't get to control him (you only control the main character), but you can give him tactics to use (ie, focus on a target, support, debuff, etc).


----------



## Tobias Amaranth (Feb 6, 2008)

I've got two for you. One is Shadow Hearts 2: Covenant. You have a wolf as a party member, who ends up having to fight other wolves to learn new special moves. When he does this, they end up actually talking to eachother. With voice acting. Also at one point is a sneaking minigame where your only party member is the wolf, but that is horribly done and such, but amusing none-the-less. The wolf's name is Blanca.

Another one.... well lets just link to my f-chan thread. It's called "Wild West". http://fchan.us/s/res/19163.html#19163 I'm hoping the characters atleast catch on some.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 6, 2008)

I might want to get FF 12 just to get a look at Fran :3

But I do enjoy Ratchet & Clank and Sly Cooper games.

-Onyx


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Feb 6, 2008)

Nalerenn said:
			
		

> Not sure if it counts, but Persona 3 has Koromaru as a member of your party. Unfortunately, you don't get to control him (you only control the main character), but you can give him tactics to use (ie, focus on a target, support, debuff, etc).


I don't think that quite counts since, despite having a Persona, he's not really anything beyond a regular dog. I mean, he needed a collar invoker. :<


----------



## kitetsu (Feb 6, 2008)

Tobias Amaranth said:
			
		

> Another one.... well lets just link to my f-chan thread. It's called "Wild West". http://fchan.us/s/res/19163.html#19163 I'm hoping the characters atleast catch on some.



Trying this game right now. As you said, it's unpolished, especially the 3D mode, which is a shame because the part where i have to shoot with the stylus has potential.


----------



## Tobias Amaranth (Feb 6, 2008)

2D mode is more unpolished than 3D mode. 3D atleast functions pretty much as needed, just could have used a bit more stage balance and such. And that ship level was retarded. Other than that I love the animations in 3D mode aside from them not standing still when you're not actually moving (constant walking FTL). The jumping stuff is pretty cool and the mix of the 2D sprites and 3D backgrounds isn't that bad.


----------



## kitetsu (Feb 6, 2008)

I think both modes have sets of problems equalling in terms of headaches.

2D Mode:

- You can run, but only if you press on a d-pad button twice. That's attempted murder on something like the DS, especially if you have long fingers, which i do. Dashing while holding a button, like L/R would prolly fix that.

- While the stylus shooting as an idea itself is a good idea, to have a white circle trap around the player gives players a potentially assful disadvantage, because pointing at an enemy should be more accurate than blindly tapping random parts of the circle, so i can't see the point in implementing this, if anything.


3D Mode:

- The camera's kinda jerky... Almost exactly like Dynasty Warriors DS, just without the fixed camera view.

- You can't roll, whereas the old Taito shooter Blood Brothers, which plays at the same vein as the 3D mode (right down to the part where you can shoot down incoming bullets and dynamite sticks), lets players roll. This makes the gameplay extremely difficult, even moreso when the mode has thrice the delay of moving when the player stops shooting compared to BB. Even more of concern is that the player takes in a LOT of damage when shot multiple times, because i found that when you get sprayed by the machineguns, you're frozen solid. Ow.


For both modes, losing a weapon when you die a la Contra isn't really fun. Not utilizing more buttons on the DS is also a shame, and having to restart a stage instead of having checkpoints when you lose all lives makes the game extremely hard.


----------



## Tobias Amaranth (Feb 6, 2008)

You can roll with L and R in 3D mode, and it's the only true way to dodge. And the problem with 2D is moreso that your momentum too heavilly affects the trajectory of your bullets, to the point that stages such as the last one are rediculously annoying.


----------



## theg90 (Feb 15, 2008)

The new J-rpg/american rpg, now said to have giant 6-armed anthro cats as playable characters.  Jyst looking at some of the screenshots and crazy attacks makes me happy!


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (Jul 5, 2008)

I got a conception for a game like this. Unlikely it'll take ages for me to complete it.


----------



## psion (Jul 5, 2008)

gmanxbox said:


> The new J-rpg/american rpg, now said to have giant 6-armed anthro cats as playable characters.  Jyst looking at some of the screenshots and crazy attacks makes me happy!



That's nice, what's it called?


----------



## Drakkenmensch (Jul 5, 2008)

_Sam and Max Hit the Road_

Funny, funny stuff!


----------



## Lucas (Jul 5, 2008)

Although it was not really a furry game, Contra: Hard Corps did feature an anthropomorphic wolf to play as named Brad Fang. The Wikipedia article on him reads:

Brad Fang - A wolf-human cyborg hybrid who specializes in close range, hand-to-hand combat, although he also possesses a "gun-arm" that permanently replaces one of his arms (although his sprite just inverts as you turn him from right to left). His arsenal consists of the Beast Shooter, the Bomber Punch, a Flamethrower and the Psychic Blaster.

Here's a video of someone playing the game. Not to worry, it's not someone pointing the camera at the screen, it's the actually feed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfwnSPK48TU


----------



## AdventBahamut (Jul 5, 2008)

Beyond Good and Evil. Plenty of anthros in that game. (and it's an overall great game as well, buy it NOW)


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 5, 2008)

That Wild West game looks pretty good, to bad it sounds like it sucks though.


----------



## NuclearNinja (Jul 5, 2008)

For anthropomorphic... all the good ones I can think of have been mentioned.

Non-anthro... Okami.


----------



## psion (Jul 6, 2008)

I think Earth Eternal recently picked up a rival, although for the life of me I forget what it was called.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 6, 2008)

> who rembers brutal paws of fury?



**raises paw* Me!...if only through emulation. Sorry, Genesis. I was too busy making love to my SNES. To Star Fox, like someone mentioned, and to Yoshi's Island.

Glad someone mentioned Klonoa. He's my fave :3. But does Mother/Earthbound count? In Mother 3, you have a dog named Boney as a party member. Best part? He barks to the rhythm-based combo system. Can't get any better than barking and growling on beat.*


----------



## Fenrir-Lunaris (Jul 10, 2008)

Sword of Jade counts as a Furry RPG, is best of all is free.  Also, there's Wandering Hamster.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 10, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:


> I might want to get FF 12 just to get a look at Fran :3
> 
> But I do enjoy Ratchet & Clank and Sly Cooper games.
> 
> -Onyx


One of the main reasons to pick up FFXII in general


----------



## Lukar (Jul 10, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> One of the main reasons to pick up FFXII in general



Does Revenant Wings count? I don't have a PS2. T.T


----------



## Namiel (Jul 10, 2008)

One that I didn't hear that *definitely* counts as furry...

Tai Fu: Wrath of the Tiger


----------



## Range (Jul 10, 2008)

Don't know if somebody's said this already but, KLONOA!


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Jul 10, 2008)

One I haven't seen listed yet.....

Legend of Kay for PS2 - fairly fun adventure game, main characters are anthro felines


----------



## Lukar (Jul 11, 2008)

IkodoMoonstrife said:


> One I haven't seen listed yet.....
> 
> Legend of Kay for PS2 - fairly fun adventure game, main characters are anthro felines



Oh yeah, I played a short demo of that at Target when it first came out. It was pretty fun. ^^


----------



## Kyra (Sep 4, 2008)

ty the tasmanian tiger has that come up yet thats a pretty cool game


----------



## phantomteddybear (Nov 23, 2008)

I cannot believe no one has mentioned this game:







Bubsy in Claws Encounters of the Furred Kind for SNES. 

"When you're a bankable star like me they don't skimp on the megs, no siree bobcat... 16 megs! 16 mondo megs of marvelous me pouncing outta' this cart - running, leaping, flying and falling all over your face!" "I'm Bubsy. I'm tryin' to save the Earth from Woolies. No, Woolies aren't what you get from wearing cheap underwear! Woolies are space dweebs in flying saucers out to purr-loin the earth's supply of yarnballs. But enough about them. Let's talk about me!"

This was my very furrrst exposure to the furry world(I was about eight). I absolutely adored this game, and played it for hours. It is a side-scrolling platformer that has you going every which way collecting yarn balls and jumping over aliens. Lotsa fun. Never played the sequel tho.


----------



## Shino (Nov 23, 2008)

This is probably stretching it a bit, but whenever I get bored, I open my old copy of Worms: Armageddeon. I'm always amused by every aspect of the game (except the retarded AI).

Other than that, I can't think of much. I should probably mention that I've been a PC gamer for most of my life, so I didn't play too many of the old console games that have been discussed in this thread. That, and I'm broke.


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Nov 23, 2008)

Mod the heck out of Oblivion. Ive got wolves, cats, foxes, lizards, etc in that game now (accept not as NPCs yet. Thats a work in progress.) I dont make the mods, I just horde them. I also did the same With morrowind (much better game and easier to mod)


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 23, 2008)

Popular thread just became necroed thread. Congratz.


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Nov 23, 2008)

Guess I dont get what your saying...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 23, 2008)

Chessy-Vix said:


> Guess I dont get what your saying...



He meant that this was a dead thread (previous post before today was back in September) that phantomteddybear revived ("necroed"), and necroing dead threads are frowned upon.


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh... well... why is it so bad to necro threads? (not trying to start an arguement just curious) I didnt realize how old the thread was or else I would of left it alone. 

Oh also Nice to meet you TyVulpine.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 23, 2008)

Maybe you should keep an eye out and look on every page of a thread to see if the posts were very recent.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 23, 2008)

Chessy-Vix said:


> Oh... well... why is it so bad to necro threads? (not trying to start an arguement just curious) I didnt realize how old the thread was or else I would of left it alone.
> 
> Oh also Nice to meet you TyVulpine.



You weren't the one to necro it, phantomteddybear was. Anyway, posting in a thread that has been dead for weeks/months is generally bad internet etiquette.

And nice to meet you too.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 23, 2008)

Because this thread will probably get closed soon.


----------



## Wreth (Nov 23, 2008)

Ratchet and clank series=Best game series ever =P


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Nov 25, 2008)

I can't really think of any good ones, but if there was a MMPORG with anthro/furry characters in it and you could create your own character, I would be amused.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 27, 2008)

Conker's bad fur day, Crash Bandicoot and the likes imo.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 27, 2008)

Jak & Daxter


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 27, 2008)

Daxter in general. Still a great game to this day.


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 28, 2008)

Vanguard Saga of Hero's

you can be wolf, fox, or kat as well as other demi humans and humans.

its an mmo by the creaters of EQ and the graphics rock.


----------



## Maio Maio Tigerman (Nov 28, 2008)

i play titan quest and im trying now to get one of the mods working (the one where you get to be a tigerman) that will be soo fun


----------



## indrora (Nov 29, 2008)

Going with Inherit The Earth. All chars are anthropomorphic. All the challenges focus on the class of the character, and most definitely, the entire game revolves around a very well thought out plot line, going from the middle ages to the future. Other than that, Sonic, and a little game most of y'all will never have heard of, and proabably wont ever again:

Pokemon: Meouths' adventure

A modification of Pokemon Blue, its a wonderfully designed modification, in which all the dialog has been changed, most of the monsters have been changed, and even professor Oak is in on the action!

Definitely a nice mod.

GooOOooOOoogling around came up with this: http://www.ipmart-forum.com/showthread.php?p=2040711

Dunno if its still alive or not.


----------



## BrandedHawk91 (Nov 29, 2008)

Fire Emblem Path of Radiance clearly depicts what will eventually happen to us.


----------



## Dakota Huskie (Feb 14, 2011)

can anyone link the MONSTER website ... I can't seem to find it...


----------



## RyanTheFox (Jun 16, 2013)

I know this is a old thread but the game Dust: An Elysian Tail is a newer sidescroller and you play as a furry http://store.steampowered.com/app/236090/?snr=1_7_15__13


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 16, 2013)

The other day I picked up _Wolf_.  It's a sort of sim game where you play as a wolf family.  Fairly old, only occupies less than 100MB on its disc and you need DOSBox to run it, but that aside it looks kinda interesting.


----------

